# Rest easy my beautiful, sweet, old man



## HowClever

Some of you have been following Kody's saga in the horse health section.

After almost 12 weeks dealing with a severed extensor tendon, this morning Kody coliced. The vet attended and treated. However, he began to go downhill again by lunch time. He fought so hard recovering from the leg injury. He was exhausted.

At 4pm we said our goodbyes and let him sleep.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rest in peace.. I will surely miss him despite not knowing him personally.

I hope you're alright.. you've been through so much within the past 3 months with this horse


----------



## PintoTess

Oh my gosh im so sorry :'( 
Deep condolences towards you and whoever else was connected with him
RIP Kody


----------



## franknbeans

So sorry. He was a beautiful boy.:hug:


----------



## itsapleasure

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is to lose a much loved "friend". Hugs & prayers to you


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Oh HC, I am so sorry to hear that. Big, big hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever

I'm just shattered. 

Please, when you see them, hug your horses for me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

HC, I wish there were words to make it better but there aren't. I know all too well the hurt you feel. It never completely goes away but it will get easier. Focus on the good memories you shared. Maybe hug it out and shed a few tears on Nippa's shoulder. 

I will most definitely hug all of mine today in honor of Kody.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

HowClever said:


> I'm just shattered.
> 
> Please, when you see them, hug your horses for me.


I know you have to be....I'm pretty sure I would be myself.

It's amazing how much we come to love these animals, and how much we miss them when there not around.

Sorry, hang in there, there's another horse out there that needs someone to love it too. Hope you find each other real soon.

Hugs to you too.....


----------



## Speed Racer

HC, my deepest, most heartfelt condolences on the loss of your beautiful boy.

He fought gallantly, but sometimes the best thing for them is the worst for us. Thank you for knowing it was time to let him go, and had the courage to make it happen.


----------



## Speed Racer

Double post. Stupid phone....


----------



## Kelli

HC, I'm so sorry for your loss. I have been following your other thread and had hoped your guy would pull through. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry for your loss. RIP Kody


----------



## texasgal

I'm so sorry .. it's even harder when they fight such a good fight .. *hugs*


----------



## BigGreyHorse

What a beautiful boy! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RandysWifey

I am so sorry! Many hugs and prayers for comfort


----------



## horseluver2435

I'm so sad for you, HC, and sorry that it came to this. He was beautiful. 
Rest in peace Kody.


----------



## Lakotababii

I am so sorry HC 

He was a beautiful horse. It is never easy. 

My deepest condolences.


----------



## mls

I'm very sorry.


----------



## HowClever

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Hopefully he is in a better place running the plains with all the other horses who have passed. Sorry for your loss.:hug:


----------



## HowClever

I'm hoping he's somewhere squabbling with Trojan over who's the boss.


----------



## Hunter65

HowClever said:


> I'm hoping he's somewhere squabbling with Trojan over who's the boss.



Awe HC I am so sorry, after all you have been through. He was a big beautiful boy. I will definitely hug Hunter today (even though I always do) he will get an extra special one.


----------



## tinyliny

HC, that is such a terrible loss. He was just gorgeous! So sad for you today.


----------



## riccil0ve

I was heartbroken when I heard about Kody. You both fought so hard. Hugs to you, Angela, I'm so very sorry. =\
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## palominolover

Rest in peace handsome boy. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

So sorry to you,

Pilgrim ans Sunflower get a big hug from me today!!!


----------



## HowClever

Thank you for your thoughts. It still hasn't hit me properly that this is the last photo I will ever take of my wonderful, grumpy, old man....


----------



## Tayla101

RIP Im very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

I happened upon your original post of Kody's leg wound when I did a search for "treating head wounds". I am so sorry for your loss and know how hard it is to let go of one so loved. You truely are an angel to have fought along side Kody's fights and were there for him when he needed you the most. 
I will hug my baby girl for memory of your Kody.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

